# Grinder to pair with Londinium r



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello,

Having done much research, I'm planning to purchase the Londinium r in the near future.

My budget for the grinder to pair with it is approaching £1000. I'm happy to purchase second hand or brand new but I am struggling to get to grips with the grinder research as there just seems so much variety - a good thing but makes the research so difficult.

So far I have looked into the HG-1, the compak range (although the range is bewildering so far, too many letter and number combinations!), the niche (not sure it's for sale yet), Mazzers.

Would like to know people's opinions on what else might be worth looking at and general recommendations at this price point.

If it affects grinder choice, I make 2-4 drinks per day.

Thanks in advance


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi @moultram you may also want to let us know how much space / height etc you got for the grinder so as to rule out any obvious "try this one" / "hang on that's as large as a car!" statements









John


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Agree with above size parameters rule out a lot of grinders. Also will the grinder be solely used for espresso as this really impacts on your choice of Grindr to pair with the LR


----------



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

Size is an issue, should have mentioned that. It's a small-medium space and somewhat limited by shelves above also. 64cm height, depth and width not really an issue


----------



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

And just needed for espresso, I have the Wilfa for pourover


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

How often do you swap beans?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

moultram said:


> Size is an issue, should have mentioned that. It's a small-medium space and somewhat limited by shelves above also. 64cm height, depth and width not really an issue


That probably rules out the Compak E8 then.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Just a thought, there's a Mythos in the FS section . . .


----------



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

Change the beans maybe twice a month


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

moultram said:



> Change the beans maybe twice a month


This might be an interest for you then:

Ceado E37s incl. 2 hoppers, brand new burr set & 3 anti static flaps: £600

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?share_fid=6813&share_tid=46979&url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D46979&share_type=t

I swap beans daily now due to having Niche, so Ceado E37s got benched.


----------



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks for the offer, I'll keep it in mind


----------

